# Potato Protein Targets Sports Nutrition Market



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Potato protein targets sports nutrition market Dutch start-up Solanic is promoting the bioavailability and sustainability of its potato-derived protein isolates, ahead of a global launch at the Vitafoods Europe trade fair next week in Geneva. Nutrition goal: Extracts from these potato fields may end up funding and recuperating efforts on sporting fields Managing director Michiel [...]

*Read More...*


----------

